# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles > Bush Recipes Only >  Wild "Chicken" and Rice

## mountainmark

Wild "Chicken" and Rice Soup

One grouse breast (cubed)
Three cups grouse stock
One young field garlic plant (entire plant chopped up) 
One cup chopped wild carrot
One cup dried black trumpet mushrooms
1/2 cup wild rice
One cup nettle tops
Salt and pepper to taste

1. Heat stock to a boil.

2. Add in the rice, mushrooms, field garlic and carrots. (you won't overcook the mushrooms and wild carrot takes longer than domestic ones to soften up) simmer until the rice is al-dente.

3. Add the grouse and nettle tops.

4. Cook until everything is tender.

I made this this spring and it was first class. Wild carrots have a lot more "carrot" flavor than domestic ones though they are a bit tougher. The nettle tops do a good job thickening the soup as well as adding their own distinctive flavor. Black trumpets are so wonderfull they need no added fanfare. The only thing this dish lacked was color. Perhaps next time I'll add some dried lobster mushrooms for that purpose. Anyway, I hope someone out here will enjoy this one. It was well worth the effort. Another one for mountainmarks wild recipe book  (someday) 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## mountainmark

Dang, I forgot something on this one too. Field Garlic. Will edit origional recipe. That's what I get for posting on a tight schedule.  :Wink:

----------

